# Eca stacking ,Ephedrine



## Chonkythighs (Oct 20, 2021)

Okay so been away from the gym scene for 10+years
Is ephedrine even a thing now ?
No one seems to have heard if it and has any way of getting it.
Tried a few kinds from supplement shops but there no good and make me more glittery than I'm comfortable with.
Its my go to for a boost doing cardio.
So what's the deal ,is the real stuff still avaliable and I'm asking the wrong people ?
Or is it like finding a unicorn thesedays !


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Hi pal, yes ephedrine is still available. My mrs still runs it with caffeine


----------



## Cronus (Jun 5, 2012)

Great energy, great appetite suprresion but then I found it would give me carb cravings in the evening with vengeance. 

I don't take much thermogenics now apart from 200mg Caffiene tablets pre workout with a cup of black cofeee


----------



## Chonkythighs (Oct 20, 2021)

Davemp said:


> Hi pal, yes ephedrine is still available. My mrs still runs it with caffeine


 Where on earth from u got a "guy" locally ?


----------



## Davemp (Feb 4, 2020)

Google is your friend pal 
I don’t know about anyone else but when I ran it , it killed my sex drive


----------



## Chonkythighs (Oct 20, 2021)

Davemp said:


> Google is your friend pal
> I don’t know about anyone else but when I ran it , it killed my sex drive


I got stuff online after doing a lot of research about 7 year ago.. looked the part... defo wasn't. 
Wouldn't feel confident buying online again.

If u have any recommendations please share !


----------



## GottaGetThoseGainz (Jun 26, 2021)

Chonkythighs said:


> I got stuff online after doing a lot of research about 7 year ago.. looked the part... defo wasn't.
> Wouldn't feel confident buying online again.
> 
> If u have any recommendations please share !


Google is your friend. I get mine from Canada


----------

